# Bulgaria or (and!) Bust!



## 94265 (May 1, 2005)

Well folks, Having sold the house, due for completion circa 28thMarch, we're off to Bulgaria. We have bought a 1980 Merc with some home cobbled conversion on it; heater, shower double bed over cab, etc. (Nothing works as yet, but we're ever optimistic. That's not as much of a concern as the 300,000kms on the clock and pool of diesel under the engine, though. Still, how hard can it be to fix...and it's come this far. Top speed is about 70kmh with a tailwind and steep decline, normally it potters along at 60ish, though (Somewhere near 45-50mph) Just as well we're in no hurry. We intend to travel around Europe. basically, eastern France, Spain, then back along the coast via northern Italy, Greece into Bulgaria. Once there we've a house to refurbish before setting off into Southern Spain for a 'Holiday'
Admittedly, there's a degree of mechanical related trepidation but mostly we're pretty excited and looking forward to the adventure. We may yet keep a diary of our travels and kep you posted. 
In the meantime, any advice would be most gratefully received.

(Anyone know of anyone who would like to donate a 4cyl merc diesel engine with less than moon miles and 5speed box for the endeavour!!??)

Alison and Timo


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

It sounds like you should be asking for someone to donate a motorhome.
I must say I hold you in the highest esteem if you are going to Bulgaria in it. I wouldn't have the guts to pop down to Tesco's. You must log your travels as this is going to be a journey of great interest... I'd love to see the expression on the Green Flag man if you ever have to call him out.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Northern Italy - Greece ? That's a big jump, can I assume you're taking a ferry?
John


----------



## 94265 (May 1, 2005)

Hey, what a great idea!!!
Anyone want to donate a roadworthy vehicle??? Ok, maybe not.
We are ever enthusiastic as always and are looking forward to our many adventures along the way. Forget life being easy....let's live a little and face the challenges we may encounter. All part of the fun. As long as we have the help of expert advice from our friends on the forum. 
Watch this space haha.......


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

i just think its great when I read about (or meet) those dumping the stress/rat race and taking off. I did it many years ago and have never looked back. OK, lucky enough to turn it/make a living from it (some would say missed the whole point) but no, I've had a fantastic time. Often the less likely the vehicle the more fun you have. I expect you will attract attention at every stop. And "when" you need help or assistance those offering will do it from the saticfaction of seeing you on your way, rather than a piece of the cash they assume you have stashed in the back of an expensive Mhome. 

In 1990 I drove through, and spent some time in Bulgaria, on the way to India. OK, had the usual hassel with gypsies and the police were a pain.......but it was great. and do I remember the problems? No, Bulgaria brings back memories of an unbaleavable night (with gypsies) while being eyed up by a huge oversexed "dancing" bear..........and another night in what I thought was a well oppointed hotel.......room service included!

Take no notice of those who say you can't or shouldn't (not from this web site) and GO>>>>>


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi alison and timo,

I love to hear of people going off on great adventures, i hope you have a great time, go for it, I think it might be a good idea to get the mechanics on the van sorted before you go though!

If its any help, we've done a few trips to Greece via Italy and have a bit of info on ferries and camping spots if you're interested. I can't understand why more brits dont go there in their vans.

any room for a stowaway!

pete


----------



## 94265 (May 1, 2005)

Wow, what a brilliant bunch you are. It is great to hear such enthusiastic comments from you. It really does help us on our way.....in fact wish we could take you all with us just for the moral support if nothing else.
Ray, it sounds like you had a ball over in Bulgaria. Where are you living now?
We do hope to have internet access whilst travelling so would love to keep you posted (with the odd cry for help!!!) you never know where we'll end up or what we'll be doing (as long as it's not stuck on top of the Alps or getting eyed up by bears!)
Thanks for your words of support.
What stars

Alison and Timo


----------



## 94265 (May 1, 2005)

Yes please Pete, we would find it really useful for any information you can give us.

Alison and Timo


----------



## 94265 (May 1, 2005)

Pete, forgot to mention......yes we have plenty of room for the odd stowaway (no...we don't mean you're odd ha ha ) How are you with the mechanics ?!?!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Two PM's on their way to you....

pete.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tialimo

To answer............now live 50-50 in Alhaurin El Grande (20kms north of Marbella, Spain) and Source Blu du Meski (Oasis village, edge of Sahara, Morocco).

Most welcome if ever your are near either!

Back in UK tonight for a week but will (of course) log on when I can.


----------

